# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  تكريم خاص للمتميزات بمنتدى سيدات الإمارات | تكريم 2015

## المراقبة العامة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخواتي الغاليات بمنتديات سيدات الإمارات ... تحية طيبة وبعــــد :

كما وعدنا الجميع فإن تكريم المتميزات لايزال محط اهتمامنا دوما تقديرا لمن ساهمت
معنا في تميز وإبداع سيدات الإمارات لـــ يكون منتدانا بالقمة دائماً 
وتكريمنا اليوم لفئة مميزة أعطت وقدمت وبذلت واجتهدت 
لم تنتظر منا الشكر لأنها تعي أن خدمة بيتها هو من واجباتها الأساسية
ولكن من لايشكر الناس لايشكر الله 
لذا أحببنا تكريم أول دفعة من العضوات المتميزات ولايزال البحث عن أهل التميز
من خلال متابعتنا لنشاطهن وتميزهن ليلحقن بركب التميز والإبداع


العضوية المتميزة عضوية يتم منحها للعضوة النشيطة والمجتهدة بمواضيعها البناءة
إضافة إلى تعاونها مع الجميع وأخلاقها العالية وعدم حصولها على إنذار أو حظر مسبق 
علما أن العضوية ستبقى إن استمر العطاء حتى تكون العضوية مستحقة وعن جدارة .


المتميزات لأول دفعة لشهر يونيو 2015 م 


بنت-الرئيسي 

شاعرة 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php...8A%D8%B3%D9%8A



نور الدنيا 

كاتبة 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php...80%D9%8A%D8%A7


مهرة القصر 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php...82%D8%B5%D8%B1


ذات -النطاقين 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php...82%D9%8A%D9%86



أم راشد و سعيد 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php...B9%D9%8A%D8%AF



سفيرة الخير 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php...AE%D9%8A%D8%B1


الدماني 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php...A7%D9%86%D9%8A


رسايل غلا 

كاتبة 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php...BA%D9%84%D8%A7



الوردة الجورية 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php...B1%D9%8A%D8%A9


احلى بعفويتي 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php...8A%D8%AA%D9%8A


ماسه حساسه


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php...A7%D8%B3%D9%87


 ��@ سوما@�� 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php...BF%BD%EF%BF%BD


جنان الفجيره

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php...8A%D8%B1%D9%87


فلاسية 114


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php...D9%8A%D9%87114


عساك تبقى لي 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php...9-%D9%84%D9%8A

!! غرور !!
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php...1%D9%88%D8%B1-!!

*القطريه*
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php...1%D9%8A%D9%87*


..ياسمين..
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php...85%D9%8A%D9%86

.Um Hamad
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php/1120-Um-Hamad


أم خالد الحلو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php...AD%D9%84%D9%88

أم رفيعة
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php...8A%D8%B9%D8%A9


AL TALY
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php/120313-AL-TALY


AL-Doomah
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php/133786-AL-Doomah


منى الحمادي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php...A7%D8%AF%D9%8A


ام شامه
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php...A7%D9%85%D9%87

اناناسة
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php...A7%D8%B3%D8%A9

ذات الحياة
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php...8A%D8%A7%D8%A9


تيمى نانا
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php...A7%D9%86%D8%A7


بنت المزاايين
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php...8A%D9%8A%D9%86


بنت بوظبي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php...B8%D8%A8%D9%8A


بنتـ DXB
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php...8%AA%D9%80-DXB

[/COLOR]

وبهذه المناسبة تم تصميم وسام يسمى 

وســـــام الأصـــــــــالة




الوسام الذي يمنح للمتميزات والمجتهدات .. لمن قدمن جهود كبيرة وقوية 
لمن ساهم في طرح المواضيع الهادفة والمميزة والحصرية
لكل من كان رمز للأصالة والخُلق الرفيع من خلال التعامل داخل هذا الصرح
ولم يحصل على مخالفة أو حظر علما أن هذه الجهود ساهمت في تطوير وتميز
هذا الصرح الكبير الذي يفخر بكن دوماً وأبداً 
ألف مبروووك لكن هذا التميز والإبداع ونتمنى بذل الكثير والاستمرارية على هذا التميز
للمحافظة على هذا اللقب 
متمنية للجميع ان نرى الكثير بالدفعه المقبلة للاحتفال بهن وتكريمهن تقديرا وتثميناً لجهودهن الكبيرة
وقبل الختام لاأنسى شكر الطاقم الإداري الذي ساهم بشكل كبير في اختيار الأسماء المميزة
وأخص بالذكر الإدارية / hamoudmam
صاحبة الجهد الملموس والمثمر .. شكرا لها 
على أمل اللقاء بكن في مناسبات أخرى ... لكن مني أطيب التحــآيــآ

المراقبة العامة 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------


## ورقة ناعمة

مبروك لكن جميعاً تستاهلون لجهودكم البناءة ,,,,والشكر الأخص لام حمود لجهودها القائمة بالمنتدى

----------


## jameela200

مبروك لكم  :Smile:  وعقبالنا .. 

انا المربع  :Smile:  
في كل مكان تجدوني  :Smile: 
ابحثوا عني  :Smile:  

 :5:

----------


## أم زمرده

مبروكيييين أخواتي الفاضلات تستاهلوووون ،،

----------


## أم عذور

مباارك عليكم خواااتي

منها لأعلى إن شاء الله

----------


## hamoudmam

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 


مشكووورة الغالية أم جاسم ( المراقبة العامة ) ..على كلامج الطيب و هذه طيبة و تواضع منج لأنج شخصية قيادية راقية ...

و مشكوورة على هذه الالتفاتة لتكريم العضوات ..و مبروك عليهن وسام الأصالة الدال على التميز ...و إن شاء الله من تميز لتميز ...








> مبروك لكن جميعاً تستاهلون لجهودكم البناءة ,,,,والشكر الأخص لام حمود لجهودها القائمة بالمنتدى


العفو أختي ..بعض مما لديكم الغالية ..







> مبروك لكم  وعقبالنا .. 
> 
> انا المربع  
> في كل مكان تجدوني 
> ابحثوا عني


هلا فيج اختي ...فكرة أم جاسم تكريم التاجرات بروحهن و جاري تحديد التاجرات المتميزات بإذن الله ..( من طرف الطاقم الإداري و الإشرافي بالمول العام )...

----------


## امة الرحمان

الف مبروووووك بناااات ،،،

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

الف مبروك

----------


## ام لامية

مبروك لكن جميعاً تستاهلون

----------


## الوردة الجورية

وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

لكن كل التقدير والاحترام اختنا أم جاسم و hamoudmam و باقي الاداريات والمشرفات على جهودكن الطيبة في الحفاظ على مستوى المنتدى الديني والاخلاقي

و شرف لنا هذا الوسام و نفتخر بكونا عضوات في منتدى نسائي محترم محافظ و نعتز بهذا التقدير بارك الله فيكن وفي جهودكن الطيبة جعله ربي في ميزان حسناتكن

----------


## ام لامية

اشوف ان التاجرات يتكرمن بتخصيص موضوع تحط فيه كل زبونة رايها بالبضاعة و تجربتها ويا التاجرة من حيث التعامل 
ما يصير من رايي الشخصي بعد اذنكم طبعا اننا نشتري اغراض من التاجرات وما بيكون موضوع نقدر نحط فيه تجاربنا وياهن سواء ايجابية او سلبية حتى نقول للمحسن احسنت وللمسيء اسأت وبنفس الوقت نحمس التاجرات على تحسين الخدمة و التعامل لان مهما كان الموقع مو مسؤول على اي عملية بيع وشراء لكن له مسؤولية بتقييم التاجرة وابداء راي الزبونة و هاذ الشيء بيفيد الموقع ويعطيه مصداقية اكثر وما يضر التاجرات بالعكس يحسن الاداء 
موضوع كل وحدة تقدر فيه تحط تجربتها وهذا كنوع من التشجيع وخلق المنافسة الشريفة بين التجرات 
وشكرا جزيلا لكل الادارة على الجهد المبذول ولعضوات المنتدى اللي بفضلهن الموقع يحافظ على نشاطه وتميزه والله يوفق الجميع لما فيه خير الدارين 
ورمضان مبارك للجميع

----------


## غزالة AD

ليش ما حطيتوا العضوة "المعدن النفيس"؟؟ 
الصراحة دايما مواضيعها مميزة وتثقيفية فقسم الفتاة المسلمة.

----------


## مونتاج

الف مبرووووووووووووك :12: 

 :55 (11):  :55 (11):  :55 (11):  :55 (11):  :55 (11): 

 :13 (51):

----------


## ورقة ناعمة

> اشوف ان التاجرات يتكرمن بتخصيص موضوع تحط فيه كل زبونة رايها بالبضاعة و تجربتها ويا التاجرة من حيث التعامل 
> ما يصير من رايي الشخصي بعد اذنكم طبعا اننا نشتري اغراض من التاجرات وما بيكون موضوع نقدر نحط فيه تجاربنا وياهن سواء ايجابية او سلبية حتى نقول للمحسن احسنت وللمسيء اسأت وبنفس الوقت نحمس التاجرات على تحسين الخدمة و التعامل لان مهما كان الموقع مو مسؤول على اي عملية بيع وشراء لكن له مسؤولية بتقييم التاجرة وابداء راي الزبونة و هاذ الشيء بيفيد الموقع ويعطيه مصداقية اكثر وما يضر التاجرات بالعكس يحسن الاداء 
> موضوع كل وحدة تقدر فيه تحط تجربتها وهذا كنوع من التشجيع وخلق المنافسة الشريفة بين التجرات 
> وشكرا جزيلا لكل الادارة على الجهد المبذول ولعضوات المنتدى اللي بفضلهن الموقع يحافظ على نشاطه وتميزه والله يوفق الجميع لما فيه خير الدارين 
> ورمضان مبارك للجميع





 :32:

----------


## مهرة القصر

- اللّهُم لَكَ الحَمْد حَمْدا يوَافي نعَمك ، ويُكافئ مَزيدك ،
جُزيتن خَيراً ،،،
وفقَنا الله وأيّاكُنْ لِما يُحِبْ وَيرضَى ♥،

----------


## ��@ سوما@��

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
مشكورين الادارة علمجهود الطيب والله يعطيكم الف عافيه 
والف مبروك لاخواتي العزيزات يستاهلون 

شكرا لكل من شارك او ساهم وبذل جهد في هذا المنتدى الاكثر من رائع 
يسعدني ويشرفني اكون وحده من بين سيدات الامارات
واكون ضمن هذا التجمع اوالمنتدى 
حقيقه هنا وجدت التعاون الحقيقي والاحترام المتبادل والتعاطف وكل شيء جميلل ورائع 
تحيه وشكر وتقدير لكل خواتي العضوات في منتديات سيدات الامارات وربي يحفضكم وان شاء الله من نجاح الى نجاح وتميز لمنتدانا الغالي

----------


## روحالورد

أحب أشكر القسم الأداري على هذة الروح الطيبة و التفاني في العمل و تكريم العضوات المجتهدات ، هذا يعني لي الكثير هذة دفعة لكل واحدة لتحاول تطرح مواضيع قيمة مفيدة و تنمي بها روح المحبة و الإخاء بين العضوات كما أنها وسيلة ترفيهية تثقيفية لتشجيعهن لبذل المزيد من العطاء لنستفيد بعلمهم و خبراتهم الله يزيدهن و تبلغوا الدرجات العلا في الفردوس الأعلى أن شاء الله و كل عا و أنتم بخير .

----------


## hamoudmam

> وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> لكن كل التقدير والاحترام اختنا أم جاسم و hamoudmam و باقي الاداريات والمشرفات على جهودكن الطيبة في الحفاظ على مستوى المنتدى الديني والاخلاقي
> 
> و شرف لنا هذا الوسام و نفتخر بكونا عضوات في منتدى نسائي محترم محافظ و نعتز بهذا التقدير بارك الله فيكن وفي جهودكن الطيبة جعله ربي في ميزان حسناتكن


و لكي كل الود و الإحترام و التقدير ...و المنتدى يتشرف بكن ...و أشكرج على إخلاصج للمنتدى و غيرتج عليه الملاحظة و مواضيعج و رقي أسلوبج الغالية ...

----------


## hamoudmam

> ليش ما حطيتوا العضوة "المعدن النفيس"؟؟ 
> الصراحة دايما مواضيعها مميزة وتثقيفية فقسم الفتاة المسلمة.


الغالية ..المشرفة المعدن النفيس تم تكريمها ضمن الطاقم الإشرافي و الطاقم الإداري ...
و هذا رابط الموضوع الي أعلن تكريمها ويا الإداريات و المشرفات الي تم تكريمهن :

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...B1%D8%A7%D8%AA








> اشوف ان التاجرات يتكرمن بتخصيص موضوع تحط فيه كل زبونة رايها بالبضاعة و تجربتها ويا التاجرة من حيث التعامل 
> ما يصير من رايي الشخصي بعد اذنكم طبعا اننا نشتري اغراض من التاجرات وما بيكون موضوع نقدر نحط فيه تجاربنا وياهن سواء ايجابية او سلبية حتى نقول للمحسن احسنت وللمسيء اسأت وبنفس الوقت نحمس التاجرات على تحسين الخدمة و التعامل لان مهما كان الموقع مو مسؤول على اي عملية بيع وشراء لكن له مسؤولية بتقييم التاجرة وابداء راي الزبونة و هاذ الشيء بيفيد الموقع ويعطيه مصداقية اكثر وما يضر التاجرات بالعكس يحسن الاداء 
> موضوع كل وحدة تقدر فيه تحط تجربتها وهذا كنوع من التشجيع وخلق المنافسة الشريفة بين التجرات 
> وشكرا جزيلا لكل الادارة على الجهد المبذول ولعضوات المنتدى اللي بفضلهن الموقع يحافظ على نشاطه وتميزه والله يوفق الجميع لما فيه خير الدارين 
> ورمضان مبارك للجميع


العفو الغالية ...هذا واجب ..و كل عام و انتي بخير ..

بالنسبة لاقتراحج بإمكانج اختي تطرحين أي اقتراح بهالخصوص أو بخصوص أي شي ثاني بقسم الملاحظات و الاقتراحات و الشكاوى و أم جاسم ( المراقبة العامة ) ..ما بتقصر و بترد عليج و بتناقش اقتراحاتج وياج ...و مشكووورة على اهتمامج ...









> - اللّهُم لَكَ الحَمْد حَمْدا يوَافي نعَمك ، ويُكافئ مَزيدك ،
> جُزيتن خَيراً ،،،
> وفقَنا الله وأيّاكُنْ لِما يُحِبْ وَيرضَى ♥،


آمين اختي ...







> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> مشكورين الادارة علمجهود الطيب والله يعطيكم الف عافيه 
> والف مبروك لاخواتي العزيزات يستاهلون 
> 
> شكرا لكل من شارك او ساهم وبذل جهد في هذا المنتدى الاكثر من رائع 
> يسعدني ويشرفني اكون وحده من بين سيدات الامارات
> واكون ضمن هذا التجمع اوالمنتدى 
> حقيقه هنا وجدت التعاون الحقيقي والاحترام المتبادل والتعاطف وكل شيء جميلل ورائع 
> تحيه وشكر وتقدير لكل خواتي العضوات في منتديات سيدات الامارات وربي يحفضكم وان شاء الله من نجاح الى نجاح وتميز لمنتدانا الغالي


العفو اختي ..تستاهلن ..و أشكرج على تميز حضورج بالمنتدى..







> أحب أشكر القسم الأداري على هذة الروح الطيبة و التفاني في العمل و تكريم العضوات المجتهدات ، هذا يعني لي الكثير هذة دفعة لكل واحدة لتحاول تطرح مواضيع قيمة مفيدة و تنمي بها روح المحبة و الإخاء بين العضوات كما أنها وسيلة ترفيهية تثقيفية لتشجيعهن لبذل المزيد من العطاء لنستفيد بعلمهم و خبراتهم الله يزيدهن و تبلغوا الدرجات العلا في الفردوس الأعلى أن شاء الله و كل عا و أنتم بخير .



آمين يااارب ...

مشكوورة عالمرور الطيب و العفو اختي ...

----------


## بيذامة

الف الف مبروك لكل المثابرات على نجاح هذا المنتدى وشكر خاص للادارة لاهتمامها بتكريم المتميزات وللاعلى دائما

----------


## hamoudmam

> الف الف مبروك لكل المثابرات على نجاح هذا المنتدى وشكر خاص للادارة لاهتمامها بتكريم المتميزات وللاعلى دائما


العفو كلكن تستاهلن كل خير ..

----------


## Yazi.90

مبروووووك تستاهلون كل خير والله ،،

و لكل مجتهد نصيب  :Smile:

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. .

هالوسام جدا فرح قلبي ..وجدا سعيده بختياري. .المنتدى بيتي الثاني والعالم اللي مااشعر فيه بالوحده. .لقيت فيه الخوات اللي احسهم بالكتابه تشاركوا معي احزاني وافراحي. .لقيت فيه كل حب ود وتقدير. .

أختي المراقبه العامه. .أم جاسم ..لج مني كل ود وتقدير ..وإن شاء الله دوم أكون عند حسن الظن. .

أم حمود ..أختي العزيزه ومن أوائل الناس اللي وقفت وياي عند دخولي فالمنتدى. .لج مني كل ود وحب واشكرج لختياري ودوم عند حسن ظنكم يارب..

 :31:

----------


## hamoudmam

> مبروووووك تستاهلون كل خير والله ،،
> 
> و لكل مجتهد نصيب


صح كلامج الغالية ..







> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. .
> 
> هالوسام جدا فرح قلبي ..وجدا سعيده بختياري. .المنتدى بيتي الثاني والعالم اللي مااشعر فيه بالوحده. .لقيت فيه الخوات اللي احسهم بالكتابه تشاركوا معي احزاني وافراحي. .لقيت فيه كل حب ود وتقدير. .
> 
> أختي المراقبه العامه. .أم جاسم ..لج مني كل ود وتقدير ..وإن شاء الله دوم أكون عند حسن الظن. .
> 
> أم حمود ..أختي العزيزه ومن أوائل الناس اللي وقفت وياي عند دخولي فالمنتدى. .لج مني كل ود وحب واشكرج لختياري ودوم عند حسن ظنكم يارب..


العفو أختي هذا وااجب ...و المنتدى يزيد تميزه بتواجدج ....

----------


## لحنْ #

مبروك ، يستاهلون

----------


## ماحد شراتي

الف مبروك للجميع 

ام حمود انتي تستاهلين اكثر عن وسام يعطيج العافيه حبيبتي

----------


## hamoudmam

> الف مبروك للجميع 
> 
> ام حمود انتي تستاهلين اكثر عن وسام يعطيج العافيه حبيبتي


مشكووووورة اختي من طيب أصلج ..و انتي بعد تستاهلين كل خير الغالية ..

----------


## MoazaAK

ما فهمت شو سالفه

----------


## hamoudmam

> ما فهمت شو سالفه


مراحب اختي ..
السالفة انه هالموضوع طرح لتكريم عضوات مميزات بالمنتدى إما بمواضيعهن أو مشاركاتهن أو تواجدهن الدائم أو أسلوبهن في مناقشة ما يطرح من مواضيع أو حرصهن على عدم مخالفة قوانين المنتدى أو عدة اعتبارات أخرى جعلتهن مميزات ...

----------


## Diana Sy

ألف مبروك أخواتي تستاهلون

----------


## رسايل غلا

يزاكم الله كل خير وما قصرتوا 
وان شاء الله دوم نكون عند حسن الظن

----------


## حكاية روووح

مبرووووووك للاخواااااااات ولكل مجتهد نصيب والشكر للمراقبه العامه على اهتمامها والاخت ام حمود..

----------


## احتاجك..

فعلا اسماء معروفة قدمت للمنتدى الكثير من المواضيع القيمة المفيدة
و الاداريو ام حمودي تستحق منا تصفيييييييق حااااار

----------


## hamoudmam

> يزاكم الله كل خير وما قصرتوا 
> وان شاء الله دوم نكون عند حسن الظن


وياج اختي ..





> مبرووووووك للاخواااااااات ولكل مجتهد نصيب والشكر للمراقبه العامه على اهتمامها والاخت ام حمود..



العفو الغالية ..








> فعلا اسماء معروفة قدمت للمنتدى الكثير من المواضيع القيمة المفيدة
> و الاداريو ام حمودي تستحق منا تصفيييييييق حااااار


شهادة أعتز بها و تواضع جميل من مشرفة قديرة شراتج ..

----------


## عساكرة

مبروك لكن جميعاً تستاهلون لجهودكم البناءة

----------


## hamoudmam

> مبروك لكن جميعاً تستاهلون لجهودكم البناءة


الله يبارك في حياتج أختي ..و مشكورة عالمرور الطيب ..

----------


## تيمى نانا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اداره ومنتدى أكثر من رااائعين ، الله يجزيكم الخير ويقدرنا على تقديم المزيد والمزيد لهذا المنتدى الرائع

تكريمكم لي أخجلني فوالله اني مقصره لذلك سامحوني واعذروني

دمت منتدانا الغالي في تقدم ورقي

----------

